# Sous Chef's Wanted To Make Their Own Rubs!



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 16, 2017)

Hey all, as stated my Sous Chef's wanted to put together their own rubs.  My daughter harvested her first deer this year & we were going to CI cook some of her deer steaks.  Of all the seasonings we have in the cupboard, none of them sounded good to them...  So they asked "Dad, can we make our own?"  I thought, what the heck... we have so many here in the cupboard already...  But then said to myself "Chill out", there's a lot of spices & combination of spices that could be used due to what we have in the cupboard.  So, I said..  "Yep, go for it". I let them pick the ingredients, just answered their questions as to how much of what to put in... But honestly, they have made a bunch of rubs with me so they pretty well knew how much of what to use...  I was kinda proud of em, thinkin... "Hey, they really have been paying attention even though they bicker back & forth".  LOL. 

My daughter is ten & come up with these ingredients...








We bottled it up & she give it a name...







My son is eight & come up with these...







And he had to name his too...  







We tried a sprinkle of each rub on half the steaks, gotta say... Quite impressed with the flavor of these rubs!  

Thanks for lookin all!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 16, 2017)

Hey Justin.  Looks like the sous chef really were paying attention--it's generally a bit hard to tell, huh.  I'd eat a deer steak CI fried with those spices and herbs any day.
Congrats to Trystyen on her first (of many) deer.
POINTS to both sous chefs for creating their own rubs.
Gary


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 17, 2017)

You must be a proud Papa!
It's really great to get your kids involved at such an early age!
Al


----------



## johnh12 (Dec 17, 2017)

Looks like them apples didn't fall far from the tree!
Forward our congrats to both of them.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 20, 2017)

GaryHibbert said:


> Hey Justin.  Looks like the sous chef really were paying attention--it's generally a bit hard to tell, huh.  I'd eat a deer steak CI fried with those spices and herbs any day.
> Congrats to Trystyen on her first (of many) deer.
> POINTS to both sous chefs for creating their own rubs.
> Gary



Ha, yes my friend.. It's real difficult to know they are paying attention at times...  LOL.

They said "thank you" for the kind words & point!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Dec 20, 2017)

smokinal said:


> You must be a proud Papa!
> It's really great to get your kids involved at such an early age!
> Al



I sure am Al, thanks so much!  

Can't keep these two away from the smoker or anything to do with it!  I'm often asked "What we smokin this weekend Dad"!


----------



## tropics (Dec 21, 2017)

Justin sorry for being late,they did a great job it looks good.Hope they wrote their recipes down while making them.Points to them please let them know
Richie


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 21, 2017)

Justin, You'll be able to quit your day job and go full time into rub production. The WHB Clan line of rubs !:)


----------



## tcrankwa (Jan 18, 2018)

FOUND IT!  "Cast Iron!"


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 28, 2018)

johnh12 said:


> Looks like them apples didn't fall far from the tree!
> Forward our congrats to both of them.



Thank you, I will do that & sorry for the very delayed response!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 28, 2018)

tropics said:


> Justin sorry for being late,they did a great job it looks good.Hope they wrote their recipes down while making them.Points to them please let them know
> Richie



Thank you Richie, they really appreciate the kind words & point!  We did write down their recipes.  Sorry for the very delayed response!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 28, 2018)

crazymoon said:


> Justin, You'll be able to quit your day job and go full time into rub production. The WHB Clan line of rubs !:)



CM, thanks to them I could possibly do that!  They appreciate the like too.  Sorry for the very delayed response!


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jan 28, 2018)

tcrankwa said:


> FOUND IT!  "Cast Iron!"



I tend to use a lot of abbreviations, if your ever needing a translation just pm me.


----------



## tcrankwa (Feb 3, 2018)

LOL!  No worries!  Thanks for the info.


----------

